# Water filter carbon filter



## hcpens (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is a new one for me.

Back in April of 2015, Christopher Newswanger, posted a request for stabilizing some carbon filters.

I took on the task and quickly discovered that the water filter carbon did not like to be stabilized, it just turned to dust.

My next trick was to use the powder in with Alumilite clear, not fun. After three attempts, I managed to get 4 good blanks out of the carbon powder. Will be sending to to him later this week.

The one I have kept and am turning today has turned out to be very solid, and even with some voids, that I am filling with CA thick. It has turned pretty smooth, not drilled yet. The pictures attached are of this blank fresh out of the mold and just starting to round it off. Will have more pictures on Sunday.

Enjoy,

Richard


----------



## SteveG (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope it doesn't explode!!


----------



## chartle (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm assuming the pics you posted are fails? 

And what do you expect to achieve over just using normal casting powders.


----------

